# Elementary - the problem...



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am a huge Sherlock Holmes fan.  I have been for years.  I started reading the Doyle stories in high school and have been a fan of the movies.  I LOVE the BBC show "Sherlock."  I had hopes that the American show "Elementary" would be at least partially as good (perhaps a third would have been good?).  I have watched the first two episodes and there are a lot of things I like about the new show...but there is an inherent problem.

The cool thing about "Sherlock" is that they take the Doyle stories and add an updated sheen to it.  So we get "A Study in Pink" instead of "A Study in Scarlet"  and we get Moriarty.  That is, at  east in part, what makes it fun.  Also, Benedict Cumberbatch is brilliant.

The problem with the American version is that it seems to be a very standard "cop" show but with the main character just being named Sherlock Holmes.  Where's Moriarty?    Where are the Doyle stories?  There was a lawsuit by the Sherlock people against CBS for this show, so maybe they couldn't use any of that?  I think the show has potential, but unless they make it more Sherlock-y, I don't see it lasting.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I kind of agree with T.L. We get some Sherlock-y mannerisms, but I don't see where we have to get the 'actual' Sherlock stories.  (I do agree that the BBC Sherlock is awesome. I just watched all episodes for the first time this summer.)  I tentatively like it, though I have to say I'm not a big Lucy Liu fan; I don't care about Watson being female, I'm just not a fan of the actress generally. I like the guy playing Sherlock though, this is the first I've seen him that I'm aware of.

I'll give it time to see how it plays out. It's actually unusual that I've watched the two eps already; I usually wait out new shows for awhile to see if they get yanked before I invest any time -- see, e.g., Made in Jersey that got yanked already yesterday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've enjoyed the two episodes I saw. . . .also not a fan of Lucy Liu but not hating her in this so far.


----------



## ChrisHewitt (Dec 24, 2011)

The best Sherlock Holmes series I have seen is the ITV1 series shown in the UK between 1984 and 1994.
Jeremy Brett played Holmes brilliantly and each episode was an accurate account of one of the original Conan Doyle stories.  He even wore a top hat instead of a deerstalker and smoked opium as in the original version.
It is still shown on tv occasionally and there is a dvd box set which has 41 episodes.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well the lead, Jonny Lee Miller, was Eli Stone (in that series) and was married to Angelina Jolie for 3 years (if that factoid does anything for you).  Was also recently in Dark Shadows with Johnny Depp playing Roger Collins.  Also had a recurring role on Dexter in 2010.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I watched the first episode and liked it, but I definitely agree with your point that the star is more a character in a cop show called Sherlock than he is a true Sherlock Holmes character. Doyle's Sherlock is brilliant and famous, and that feeds his arrogance in part, and that's missing from this show.


----------



## Mercius (Aug 28, 2010)

I really do like this show, but it does seem the formulaic cop show and not really in keeping with the actual stories of Sherlock Holmes. That said, I'm hoping that they create new stories of their own, especially since there are more than a few Sherlock series out there. I think I would have preferred if they didn't call the main character Sherlock Holmes and kind of hinted that he's like the character Sherlock. I am also a big fan of Lucy Liu and I loved the Eli Stone series...shame it didn't last. 

I worry that the show won't make it very far unless they do something new or different. I'm still waiting.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Not very Sherlocky, seemed like a less fun version of Psych


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm sticking with it for now.  We'll see where it goes.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I really liked the last episode, I have to say.  I am noticing that the show is very much like "House" which makes sense, of course, since the creators of House have admitted that they based the character on Sherlock Holmes (Holmes ((like "homes")) and House, Holmes had Watson, House has Dr. Wilson).  

Although the serial killer in the last episode was hardly Moriarty, he was more of a challenge to Sherlock than anyone else and I hope the character comes back.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I just read that Sherlock Holmes was supposed to be a character on another show I watch - Once Upon a Time.  Apparently their intent was to have fairy tale characters, and literary characters. They have introduced a few literary characters this season, but Sherlock was supposed to be the town sheriff, but the writers and producers ran into a rights problem.  They said in Entertainment Weekly that the rights issue has been cleared up, but now they are such fans of Benedict Cumberbatch in Sherlock is so good that they would only introduce the character if he wanted to do it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> Not very Sherlocky, seemed like a less fun version of Psych


I think so, too. And I don't like Psych at all.  

_Elementary_ fell off my Season Pass this week. Along with _Last Resort_.

Mike


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

After last week was rather interesting and entertaining, the show has spared itself from being abandoned by me, but it's on thin ice.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree that it feels more standard cop show than Sherlock Holmes, but I still find myself enjoying it a bit.  The third episode was definitely the "I'll keep watching" one for me.  I think if more were on TV that this might fall by the wayside, but I'll keep up with it.  I can't say I like Lucy Liu all that much, either, but I'm managing to not despise her in the role somehow.  What gets me is how similar a lot of the styling is to BBC's Sherlock.  The music and the shot of the cityscape in the opening titles is almost exactly the same.  I guess it's hard to say it's similar beyond that, but I think it's also really hard to say it's similar to the source at all.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I like Lucy Liu, but I am also not blown away by this portrayal of Watson.  OK, so, they made Watson a woman?  So...what?  Does that mean some romantic storyline will develop between Sherlock and Watson that will conveniently remove the homosexual overtones portrayed, for example, in the recent movies?  I figured they might do something different with her, but really, the character could be any actor of any sex, race, etc.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I think it's just a way for them to be "edgy" and show that this isn't the Sherlock Holmes you expect when thinking of Doyle's counterpart.  They did the same thing with Arrow, which I'm rather enjoying so far and worth watching even if you're not into comics (which I am not at all, really).  The character that's the male sidekick in the comics is actually his sister in the show, and there has been no hint of her becoming his sidekick though that is still yet to be seen.  I think it's kind of fun, the same way they mixed up how Maid Marian was portrayed in BBC's Robin Hood, but to rely on that as something to set you apart is silly.  Like you said, Watson being a girl isn't a huge deal, it shouldn't be so heavily relied on to give the show originality, but I feel like it is.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

This week's episode was OK.  I cannot completely sever with this show, I guess.  There's so much I do like about it, but I also feel like it's missing something.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

It's really a pretty good show when you take it trying to be Sherlock Holmes reinvented out of the equation.  On the one hand, the branding is likely getting them a lot of viewers, but on the other... it's disappointing a lot of people expecting to see Sherlock Holmes.  Hard to say, but they probably did the right thing in terms of ratings.  I know a lot of people who are disappointed in it as Sherlock Holmes but continue to watch because it's entertaining, and in the end that's what matters I guess.


----------



## JamescCamp (Oct 18, 2012)

Chad Winters said:


> Not very Sherlocky, seemed like a less fun version of Psych


Yeah - I watched a bit of one episode and found Holmes not Holmes-y at all. Why does he twitch so much? It's like they decided to give him Asperger's or something.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I just watched this week's episode this morning, and I'm still liking it, but I still don't like Lucy Liu as an actress, though I don't care that Watson is a woman (but if they try to make it a romantic thing, I'm bailing). Like Scheherazade said, I'm basically just not worrying about it as "Sherlock Holmes" and enjoying it as another cop/detective show with a quirky lead character -- I enjoy the heck out of it when he goes off on one of those "see what all I noticed in a 2-second glance" kind of thing, though, in a Sherlocky kinda way. He kind of reminds me of the character Monk, from the old USA TV show of the same name. I can't compare to Psych as I've never watched that.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I just watched this week's episode this morning, and I'm still liking it, but I still don't like Lucy Liu as an actress, though I don't care that Watson is a woman (but if they try to make it a romantic thing, I'm bailing). Like Scheherazade said, I'm basically just not worrying about it as "Sherlock Holmes" and enjoying it as another cop/detective show with a quirky lead character -- I enjoy the heck out of it when he goes off on one of those "see what all I noticed in a 2-second glance" kind of thing, though, in a Sherlocky kinda way. He kind of reminds me of the character Monk, from the old USA TV show of the same name. I can't compare to Psych as I've never watched that.


Its pretty much exactly like Psych, if you replace "psychiatrically maladjusted addictive personality" with "never grew up boy child pretending to be a psychic".

And Psych visually shows all the clues he spots in 2 secs by outlining them in "glow"...and on Psych "Watson" is a black nerd...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I like it. I also like the actor that plays Holmes. I never read any of the books, not familiar with Psych,  I think I may have seen one episode of Psych long time ago and didn't like it.  I have watched Monk though and the Mentalist 
I have watched though many of the movies and TV shows portraying Holmes. 

Still trying to warm up to Lucy Liu, not because they made Watson a woman, but because I am not a fan of her in general. 

I am not a fan of the other CBS cop shows, can't stand them to be honest. I am not a fan of the over the top flash and the sunglasses stares and the zoom in to micro pixels the size of an atom. 

But I like the acting on this show. I think the plots and crimes need some work though. 

I find Holmes to be very compelling. The accent doesn't hurt.  

And yes, no to the romantic thing between them. I think I read somewhere they have no intentions of doing that. It always ruins these kind of shows. I think over time they could become close friends.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is mostly disappointing to hear. I liked the sound of this show and was looking forward to it (it hasn't quite reached the UK yet).


----------



## Book Cottage Blogger (Mar 25, 2012)

Not 100% sold on it yet. Just think they are wasting Lucy Lui - do you think they'll actualy give her anything to do besides follow him around and nag. Last ep hinted that he may start relying on her more - but so far the show has been a bit weak.


----------



## billm (Oct 21, 2012)

I like the show
I do agree with most of you about Lucy liu

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

There have been plenty of shows I watch that I liked, but not loved.  This may soon fall into that category.  The shows I love, I cannot miss a single show.  The ones I like, if I miss a show or two, it's no big deal.  Again, this one may soon fall that way.


----------



## thaynes (Oct 18, 2012)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I like what we've seen so far. It's definitely not "Sherlock". It seems to be trying to make Sherlock more common and less cerebral. More human, I guess I should say. I think it has potential, but as a pure Sherlock Holmes franchise? Not so much.


I like the show, but that may be because I love police procedurals. As for Lucy Lu, she actually sold me on the show. I like her as an actress. I also like that she is a little more expression than normal. I agree with TL in that Sherlock seems more human and very Americanized. I think the relationship between Sherlock and Watson is a unique twist (I told my teenage son that Watson was Sherlock's sober companion. He thought I said somber companion and asked, "She just supposed to cry with him all day?" Hilarious).

That being said, I do see it having a very short shelf life unless the writers don't make it more Sherlock-y. But I can't see the writers not taking advantage of everything that makes Sherlock Holmes great. It would be really dumb if they didn't.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am just sort of sick of police procedurals.  I mean, they have been on since TV was invented and I think its all played out by now.  

I don't dislike Lucy - she just doesn't add anything for me.  She's OK, but nothing great.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Just spied this thread, hope it's okay if I chime in. I'm a lifelong Holmes fan and I agree that Jeremy Brett was the ultimate Holmes. Those BBC movies were wonderful. I enjoy "Sherlock" but there are bits about it that I didn't care for. It's nice they they tried to update the actual Doyle stories, but I didn't like the result of some of the modernization.

I do like Elementary, although I admit to not being wowed by Lucy Liu. However, her Watson is starting to grow on me to some degree, and I've heard that the writers have _no_ plan to have her and Holmes become romantically involved anytime soon (if at all). The most recent episode (in which Holmes looked for the missing corporate executive) was quite good, with Holmes being truly "Holmesian," in my opinion. In many ways he's very true to Doyle's character, complete with addiction problems, and without "Sherlock's" condescension and patronizing attitude.

Some people have mentioned similarities to other shows, such as Psych, House, Monk, and The Mentalist. I haven't noticed it to be obvious, but if there _is_ a similarity, it's pretty understandable, as all those shows have pretty much "copied" (drawn their characters) from Conan Doyle's Holmes playbook.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

For me, the relationship between Holmes and Watson has been done so well in Sherlock that Lucy Liu just cannot live up to it.  Yeah, I guess I am kind of an obsessed fan when it comes to Sherlock.  I loved it and I loved Moriarty in that, in particular.  Great villain well played.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, this week's episode was interesting, but it fell back to old whodunit stuff.  When they supposedly found the killer and it was only quarter to - my first thought was, "Well, obviously this is not over and he still has to catch someone."  It was the same thing that would happen with House - if it appeared as if he had fixed the patient, but there was still 15 minutes left in the show - he had not fixed the patient yet.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am glad they have at least introduced the idea of Irene Adler.  That brings me hope that they will introduce more Sherlock elements.  Could Moriarty be far behind?  I keep hoping.  I love a good villain.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Currently I watch it, but I don't know for how much longer. I find it difficult to follow because he talks so fast and has that strong accent. I'm usually half asleep at that hour anyway so if I can't follow what's going on, it may be going bye-bye at my house.

Joyce


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

balaspa said:


> I am glad they have at least introduced the idea of Irene Adler. That brings me hope that they will introduce more Sherlock elements. Could Moriarty be far behind? I keep hoping. I love a good villain.


They mentioned beekeeping this episode, too. But if all they do is throw these things out there without really building on it... I don't know. Not sure I want them trying to handle making Moriarty as good of a villain as he should be.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I kind of like it. . . Lucy Liu is actually growing on me.  It doesn't really bother me that it's not the 'traditional' Sherlock -- it's got, so far, decent plots and twists and solutions to said plots and twists.

They'd mentioned the beekeeping before -- Watson found him on the roof of the house with his hives in the first or second episode.  He was composing a monograph in his head.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I watched one show and none after that!  I just didn't  like the character - or the interaction between him and Lucy.    Doesn't remind me at all of Sherlock Holmes.  

And I just hit "1000"!!!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, I think I am sticking with it for this season at this point - or until the network cancels it as often seems to happen with any show I like.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

knitandkapoodle said:


> Not 100% sold on it yet. Just think they are wasting Lucy Lui - do you think they'll actualy give her anything to do besides follow him around and nag. Last ep hinted that he may start relying on her more - but so far the show has been a bit weak.


I agree. I like Lucy Lui, and I like that Watson is a woman, but they need to give her more to do. I also hope they don't have the two romantically link up. But I'm enjoying the series so far.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

It was nice to see Watson picking up on some things that Sherlock missed because of her medical background.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

As I said, I think I am sticking with it for the season, at least.  I am hoping they bring out more of the Sherlock character, like from the books and stories.  The show still has tremendous potential.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm liking it better each episode. . . . . . and not completely hating Lucy Liu.   

Re: the last episode. . . . .I'm thinking Gregson's old partner, who, it appears, is not all together honest, may come back again as a plot complication. . . . . .


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm still liking it also, but I still don't like Lucy Liu. And I detest her character going behind Sherlock's back to get info on him from someone else.  I normally like character development and finding out about them aside from their main purpose, so I don't necessarily mind hearing more about Sherlock personally versus him solving the mysteries, I just don't like her methods of poking at him all the time and talking to others on what's obviously a touchy subject. 

And Ann, I agree with you on the old partner thing, that would be an interesting sub-plot to see occasionally.

It's apparently doing well in the ratings, and has gotten a full-season order already, so at least it's good for a season. In fact, they extended it further a week or two ago from 22 to 24 episodes, including the post-Super Bowl slot.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

At some point her constant probing is going to get very annoying.  There was a reason that Dr. Watson was Sherlock's friend and not his recovery advisor.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

balaspa said:


> At some point her constant probing is going to get very annoying. There was a reason that Dr. Watson was Sherlock's friend and not his recovery advisor.


That's a good point. . . . in the original, Watson knew Holmes had issues but didn't push too hard unless it was absolutely necessary for his safety. It will become a better show if they just get to that 'friendship' level. But, as written, that's not 'in character' at all.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Curious to see Lisa Edelstein on tonight's episode.  Of course, she was on House, which is based on the character of Sherlock Holmes - so it's an interesting cross over.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I guess the ratings for this show are still strong.  Unfortunately, some of the other shows I have liked this season are now gone.  I have been thoroughly enjoying 666 Park Avenue, but now I have heard it will not go past this season.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I did like this last week's episode, but still nothing too great.  The show is consistently good - good pacing and good plots in general.  I still keep waiting for a Moriarty - type to pop up - someone to really challenge Sherlock.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

It will be interesting to see if they intend to have a recurring villain kind of character, you're right that it doesn't seem headed that way so far. But we're only halfway-ish through the season so there's still plenty of time.  Maybe even a season cliffhanger kind of thing to set up for next season?

I know I keep saying this, but I'm still not really fond of Lucy Liu. But I disliked her less in this week's episode.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I watched a few episodes and just couldn't get into it. We did watch the BBC Sherlock a couple of weeks ago and LOVED it. I can't wait for season 3. 

And I'm crushed so many people don't like Psych.  It's one of our favorite shows. Even the BRATs love it.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Moriarty!  FINALLY!  And, I have to admit, I have fully given myself over to this show.  Despite my initial hesitations, I am now a fan and I look forward to the show every week.  But now Moriarty has FINALLY be introduced!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't watched it yet, but when watching this week's NCIS episode I saw a commercial for Elementary that showed the hints of Moriarty being introduced last night and I knew you'd be excited.   I'm looking forward to watching it, probably tomorrow...or maybe later tonight after I watch a few more episodes of Big Bang Theory (I'm new to the show and catching up via re-runs).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It was a good episode. . . .I figured out about halfway through, the main thrust of the plot advancement. . . . having some familiarity with the Holmes Canon though, by no means, a "Baker Street Irregular". . . well done, I thought.  I suspected it with the note -- which made the text message make more sense -- and was sure at the very beginning of the 'showdown'.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am just dying to find out who is playing Moriarty in this series.  Going to be hard to compete with the actor who played him in the BBC series "Sherlock."


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I wasn't as smart as you, Ann, but I did enjoy the episode. Surprisingly, for someone who grew up on mysteries, I'm not sure I've ever read all of the Sherlock Holmes books...in fact, as I was thinking of it when reading your post, I couldn't even swear that I've read any!    But I do have the complete works on my Kindle so I'll need to add that somewhere in my top 10 or so TBR, I think.

Yes, Moriarty is a tough role to fill...has to be just perfect to pull it off right.

I just mentioned in another thread of yours that I want to start re-watching Monk at some point, but I think I need to re-watch Sherlock well before that....   Too much good (to me) TV, too many books, so little time....


----------



## TRGoodman (Jul 9, 2012)

I wasn't sure about Elementary at first, but I became addicted somewhere around the third episode. I figured out the twist at right about the same point where the showdown began, but suspected right away because


Spoiler



Vinnie Jones


 seemed to be a very odd casting choice, despite how great he was in other films. Still, I can't wait for the next episode, especially since my interest in Once Upon a Time has been waning lately.

Although I do tend to yell, "Hack the planet!" in my head whenever Johnny Lee Miller first enters an episode. Loved Hackers, despite its total disassociation from believability.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I was just looking at my Tivo's "to do list" for the next couple of weeks, and the next two Elementary's are re-runs. How unfair to introduce us to Moriarty, then have re-runs leading up to the February ratings sweeps month!   I hope that means he will feature in at least one or two of those sweeps' episodes...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I was just looking at my Tivo's "to do list" for the next couple of weeks, and the next two Elementary's are re-runs. How unfair to introduce us to Moriarty, then have re-runs leading up to the February ratings sweeps month!  I hope that means he will feature in at least one or two of those sweeps' episodes...


But we do have _Ripper Street_ on BBCA starting this weekend. . . and a couple of the USA shows are coming back too. . . . . .


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, doesn't Ripper Street look cool? I'm looking forward to that. And The Following, with Kevin Bacon, starts on Monday; I already planned to watch it, but saw a "behind the scenes" show after Sunday's playoff game and now I'm even more interested. I don't watch those other USA shows.

It's certainly not that I don't have enough to watch -- way too much in fact!  -- just how rood of them to drop Moriarty on us then make us wait more.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I think The Following looks incredible.  I hope the show matches up to the trailers that have been running.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I had a thought today when I was going through my Tivo's ToDo list -- as y'all may know, Elementary will be shown in the plum Super Bowl post-game spot on February 3rd. If you regularly DVR the show, that different-than-usual night/time should of course be picked up automatically....but if you won't be watching live, you may want to manually extend the record time, if you can (Tivo can, I presume other DVRs can also), in case the game and post-game coverage run long before the show starts, to make sure it doesn't get cut off.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Good reminder Steph! CBS is notorious for running long. . .even when they 'claim' to have planned for it. Last week the last 15 minutes of Hawai'i Five-O got cut off because they just HAD to have their post game talking heads. I'm a football fan, but I say that if the game's run long, the post game should be shortened so that the regularly scheduled shows start when they're supposed to!

They even made a big deal this year about how their Sunday evening programming wouldn't start until 7:30 (rather than 7:00 ) to accommodate longer running football games. But, that was a bit disingenuous, too, since the late games this season were all scheduled at 4:30 rather than 4:00. 

Fox, on the other hand, doesn't schedule regular programming until 8 so unless the game runs really long, it all starts on time. Their post game might be a half hour or 5 minutes -- but, if the actual _game_ is over, the Simpsons WILL be on at 8 p.m.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, it took Fox long enough to get to that point, but at least they finally did. I don't currently watch anything regularly on either Fox or CBS on Sundays, but I always hated being caught out by football overrun.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I should modify this thread to just ELEMENTARY, because I no longer have so many problems with it.  It has finally found its legs, differentiated itself from the standard detective shows - created the characters effectively - and introduced classic Sherlock mythos into the stories.  I look forward to it every week and cannot wait for the show after the Super Bowl.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm glad I padded the recording, even though as it happens I'm watching it live right now (first commercial break). It didn't start until just over an hour after it was supposed to, due in part to a partial power outage during the Super Bowl. 

I agree, balaspa, that it's only gotten better, even when I didn't really share your concerns that much in the beginning - but I like it even more now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd padded the recording too, but the Hubs was still up when I went to bed after the game. . . . he knew to extend the recording further if it didn't get started by 11 p.m.

Though, honestly, the game was over well before 11 -- so it could have started by then, only the talking heads had to do their talking.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have not watched it yet either....did not watch the game but also did not stay up long enough for this fine show. I will try to get it "on-demand".


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

For the record, "Sherlock" (the BBC series) is still better.  But each season is only three episodes! And then it takes a year for them to come back.  That just makes Elementary a nice thing to have in between.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Elementary is one of the few shows I enjoy on regular television. I love the characters and the plots, but I've always been a big Sherlock fan from years ago and I'll watch anything featuring the great Sherlock and Dr. Watson. I'm afraid I'll jinx it by watching because every time I like a series, it gets cancelled.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm still watching this series... I was lukewarm for a while, but the last two or three episodes have regained my interest. I liked the last line of this weeks episode (14 Feb): "It could have been a knife." I laughed out loud.

Mike


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm still enjoying the show, and I liked the last episode where Watson had her first solo case, but was it just me or was there a crazy amount of mobile phone product placement? They kept showing the actors using their phones, with close-up images of the text messages and such. Got a little annoying.


----------

